# New Flagship Heritage 60th anniversary



## NunoGMR

38.5mm of no date window awesomeness:

https://www.longines.com/universe/news/flagship-heritage-60th-anniversary


----------



## aalin13

This might be the perfect dress watch I've been looking for


----------



## rfortson

Wow! I love that one. Price?


----------



## junta

Does it come in a dark dial?


----------



## Jguitron

Steel, yellow gold and red gold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

It's beautiful. No price yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T2B

That is a nice looking dress watch... may have to part with my obsessive requirement of a date window for that beaut!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

I personally find this piece a very beautiful dressy piece, definitely won't mind adding this to my collection if the price is right.


----------



## junta

This is something I will definitely try out at the boutique. Looks really appealing.


----------



## Horoticus

Gorgeous watch. :-! Looking forward to pricing and availability info.


----------



## anzac1957

They refer to a stamped back. I thought the originals had a medallion..


----------



## arkong

Nice and Classy


----------



## billiybop

After 'googling' this watch, all I could find was, "Pricing has yet to be announced",
in small print at the bottom of a promotion.


----------



## Piston Pounder

Would also like to get this, depending on the price, when this is released


----------



## Wolf_Blitzer

I was considering building a 2 Longines collection of railroad and legend diver. The release of this absolute gem has been a real spanner in the works now, it's absolutely outragously good! Reminds me of something you'd wear to the drive-ins in the 50's. My favorite styling of all watches, not quite recent enough to be considered retro, more "post war" style before retro. Classic, understated, styled, mad-men style


----------



## Fantasio

Gorgeous piece! |>


----------



## publandlord

There is still loads of internet *****ing about this watch, if you read up! Watch too big, hands too short, lugs too long, AUTOMATIC script, plain back...

Longines did the _one thing _that so-called wis kept yelling for, and still some whiny old men write and complain. I think Longines should have put a date window on this - they'd sell more, and plenty of vintage watches had date windows, too.


----------



## dantan

Finally, Longines releases a beautiful Watch with no date window!

Why did they have to have "Automatic" printed on the dial?!

Beautiful Watch. I will certainly be keen to see one in the flesh.


----------



## igorneus

If history is of any relevance here, the Conquest Limited Edition in SS 3 years ago was about €1350 in EU and $1700 in the US. I have already put some process in place in Italy to monitor the release and pricing, as I am definitely getting one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

Dan, I am with you on this. It will be perfect without the word "Automatic" but then i can live with it as it is close to perfect IMO.



dantan said:


> Finally, Longines releases a beautiful Watch with no date window!
> 
> Why did they have to have "Automatic" printed on the dial?!
> 
> Beautiful Watch. I will certainly be keen to see one in the flesh.


----------



## igorneus

Imagine having the last one in the run 1957/1957. The first would work too 1/1957. Oh actually... it will probably look like this 0001/1957.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

publandlord said:


> There is still loads of internet *****ing about this watch, if you read up! Watch too big, hands too short, lugs too long, AUTOMATIC script, plain back...
> 
> Longines did the _one thing _that so-called wis kept yelling for, and still some whiny old men write and complain. I think Longines should have put a date window on this - they'd sell more, and plenty of vintage watches had date windows, too.


These guys are clueless, vintage auto Flagships have the automatic script, for instance this is my 9 ct 1963 3409:


----------



## dantan

I owned a Flagship but sold it because of the date feature, believe it or not!

This Watch looks great.

I am probably most keen on the Rose Gold version.



aaroniusl said:


> Dan, I am with you on this. It will be perfect without the word "Automatic" but then i can live with it as it is close to perfect IMO.


----------



## Meyer09

I am just grateful they stopped the date-window madness. Will definitely consider this.


----------



## tsbphd

This watch has great potential and I look forward to it.


----------



## dantan

Quite excited about this Watch!


----------



## rfortson

cuthbert said:


> These guys are clueless, vintage auto Flagships have the automatic script, for instance this is my 9 ct 1963 3409:
> 
> View attachment 10582138


Good looking watch, and nice for this thread.


----------



## sky.xd

That watch is an absolute beauty! Can't wait for it to be released to see it in person


----------



## watchlover1234567

This looks great!...one question though: I keep looking at it and loving it, but I've started to feel like the seconds subdial sits a little close to the center. Does anyone else feel that way, too? Or am I imagining it?


----------



## Horoticus

For those interested in availability, here is what I heard from Longines CS: "This watch will be launching at the Basel fair in Switzerland at the end of March. I am sorry but I will not have any details about this timepiece until that time."


----------



## junta

Thanks for the update!


----------



## tmathes

I put a deposit on the stainless steel version with a WUS sponsor and Longines AD, Topper Fine Jewelers.

Now it's a waiting game, you can never tell with Swatch Group when the product will be available. It could be soon after Basel or a year after Basel (if not longer).

Based on past experiences with new Omega and Certina models I'm guessing October 2017 through Feb. 2018 time frame before deliveries are made. The gold one will be toughest to get your hands on due to the few being made.


----------



## everestx

I'd go for the gold models but with only 60 being produced that might prove to be a challenge. The caseback was one of the deciding factors when I picked this vintage piece up at a watch show.


----------



## tsbphd

Nice!


----------



## junta

everestx said:


> I'd go for the gold models but with only 60 being produced that might prove to be a challenge. The caseback was one of the deciding factors when I picked this vintage piece up at a watch show.


I hope the case back is as nice as that!


----------



## tmathes

junta said:


> I hope the case back is as nice as that!


It's supposed to be a stamped caseback, not an applied medallion as in the other Heritage models so I'm guessing it'll look similar.


----------



## igorneus

The watch will be introduced at the Basel Fair on March 23rd. Pricing and retail availability will be announced there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herbalizer

Do Longines have upgraded movements or High level ETA's in some of there watches? Or are all the Longines the "Base" or low end Caliper?


----------



## Wolf_Blitzer

Herbalizer said:


> Do Longines have upgraded movements or High level ETA's in some of there watches? Or are all the Longines the "Base" or low end Caliper?


To the best of my knowledge most are ETA Elabore grade, and some are custom orders which are not provided to competitors outside of Longines - i.e. the column wheel chronograph, another example is the ETA with extended power reserve to 64hours L888.


----------



## junta

Wolf_Blitzer said:


> To the best of my knowledge most are ETA Elabore grade, and some are custom orders which are not provided to competitors outside of Longines - i.e. the column wheel chronograph, another example is the ETA with extended power reserve to 64hours L888.


This is correct, as I received the same information from Longines.


----------



## Herbalizer

Excellent Information.... thats what WUS is for!


----------



## sky.xd

This watch ticks alot of boxes for me. The date version heritage flagship models has always irked me but this definitely will be a contender for my first dress watch. Eagerly waiting for its release!


----------



## dantan

I agree! I actually owned one but sold it, due to its date feature!



sky.xd said:


> This watch ticks alot of boxes for me. The date version heritage flagship models has always irked me but this definitely will be a contender for my first dress watch. Eagerly waiting for its release!


----------



## AAAAAThats6As

I'm tempted to buy one just so they start making more watches without gratuitous date windows.


----------



## Jguitron

AAAAAThats6As said:


> I'm tempted to buy one just so they start making more watches without gratuitous date windows.


Gratuitous???



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

It's a beautiful watch overall and I applaud the clean no-date dial, But the too-short hands are close to a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## appleb

For the Longines Conquest limited issue in 2014, it was $1850 US for the stainless steel version (600 pieces) and $5500 US for the gold versions (60 pieces each).

I imagine the pricing on the Flagship Heritage will be relatively similar, considering both watches are produced in similar numbers with 1957 stainless steel versions and 60 of each gold, and both are based on common ETA movements.


----------



## JLS36

Really like this one. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdelight

Best dress watch I have seen for a while.
Very classy indeed.


----------



## Wolf_Blitzer

You could easily take some gold diggers home to your king size bed with the rose gold model of this watch, its very nice


----------



## appleb

Is this something you'd have to preorder and reserve at a dealer and pay msrp?

I found a link with pricing information. $2160US for the stainless steel and $8490US for the gold versions.

http://watchesbysjx.com/2017/01/int...eritage-60th-anniversary-limited-edition.html



> Price and availability
> 
> The Flagship Heritage 60th Anniversary is available in stainless steel (ref. L4.817.4.76.2), limited to 1957 pieces and priced at S$3040, or about US$2160.
> 
> It's also available in yellow gold (ref. L4.817.6.76.2), or rose gold (ref. L4.817.8.76.2), with each of the gold models limited to 60 pieces each, priced at S$11,930, or about US$8490.


----------



## appleb

I found a local dealer that will do a preorder for me on this, but with absolutely no discount.

Should I keep looking, or is no discount pretty much expected for this limited edition?


----------



## Jguitron

appleb said:


> I found a local dealer that will do a preorder for me on this, but with absolutely no discount.
> 
> Should I keep looking, or is no discount pretty much expected for this limited edition?


That's pretty typical for limited editions. I have 2 preorders. One did offer 15% off final price which was still TBD. The other one said they were getting only 3 so no discount. They mentioned maybe 5 and if so they may throw in a little discount.

Go for it!

Cheersn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes

It's worth checking with our official forum sponsor. Make sure you tell Rob you're a WUS member.



appleb said:


> I found a local dealer that will do a preorder for me on this, but with absolutely no discount.
> 
> Should I keep looking, or is no discount pretty much expected for this limited edition?


----------



## igorneus

I am hearing the watch will start getting delivered to ADs in early fall. I have mine in SS preordered at my favorite AD in two places: one in Germany and another in the US (obviously the price here will be much higher). The only Longines boutique in Italy claims they will not receive them. Strange. Seems that the US market has a good chance to have quite a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123

Looks great!


----------



## Jason_Jordan44

This is a super classy piece.


----------



## bpmdu

Does anyone have a firmer idea of when this or the Heritage 1945 will be available? I called a (somewhat) local AD and they had no idea but they were more than willing to take my money and attempt to pre-order. Would love to get either one but would like a better idea of when they'll be available!

(first post, hooray!)


----------



## Horoticus

bpmdu said:


> Does anyone have a firmer idea of when this or the Heritage 1945 will be available? I called a (somewhat) local AD and they had no idea but they were more than willing to take my money and attempt to pre-order. Would love to get either one but would like a better idea of when they'll be available! (first post, hooray!)


Welcome @bpmdu! My AD (US) suggested 'Summer' when pressed for a time frame for the Flagship, but I read that as September or later. I'm certain it will depend on your location. Also, can't speak about the 1945 model. Don't let this deter you from picking up either watch. A small blip of time in the grand scheme of things (enabler alert!). ;-)


----------



## bpmdu

Fair enough, thanks for the response.


----------



## igorneus

bpmdu said:


> Does anyone have a firmer idea of when this or the Heritage 1945 will be available? I called a (somewhat) local AD and they had no idea but they were more than willing to take my money and attempt to pre-order. Would love to get either one but would like a better idea of when they'll be available!
> 
> (first post, hooray!)


I would not leave any "pre-order" money at any AD. I would even take this one step further and not buy my watch from the AD that is asking for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

igorneus said:


> I would not leave any "pre-order" money at any AD. I would even take this one step further and not buy my watch from the AD that is asking for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


... and then wait for it to turn up on the used market?

It's reasonable for most watches but very risky for limited editions.

If you really wanted it you'll put a down payment to secure one watch. ADs know how many they'll get and if demand is there pre orders are pretty common.

Best of luck,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorneus

Jguitron said:


> ... and then wait for it to turn up on the used market?
> 
> It's reasonable for most watches but very risky for limited editions.
> 
> If you really wanted it you'll put a down payment to secure one watch. ADs know how many they'll get and if demand is there pre orders are pretty common.
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will get 4 of them brand new: 2 in NYC, 1 in Frankfurt and 1 in Milan. Without leaving any money ahead....apologies, if this sounded douchie...but it is true

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

That's impressive and truly wonderful!!

However, unless you pass on the secret, most of us have to cue up and feel lucky to catch a spot on the list. 

Otherwise it's common to see BNIB listings of peeps that got it and didn't like it as expected.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorneus

Jguitron said:


> That's impressive and truly wonderful!!
> 
> However, unless you pass on the secret, most of us have to cue up and feel lucky to catch a spot on the list.
> 
> Otherwise it's common to see BNIB listings of peeps that got it and didn't like it as expected.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no secret. Just dealing with "quality" ADs. They don't ask for deposit for one and you know they WILL get the watch for YOU. Also, previous history of purchases with them helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

If I were considering the gold version I would think about a deposit, but there will be scads of the ss version floating around and it should be easy to secure a hefty discount at a later date.


----------



## igorneus

GregoryD said:


> If I were considering the gold version I would think about a deposit, but there will be scads of the ss version floating around and it should be easy to secure a hefty discount at a later date.


Not really....No scads, no discount. It will be gone pretty quickly. There might be one or two get stuck somewhere in Madrid small shop....but that's about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

Any news about availability time? This watch really went very stealthy from the promotion standpoint. I wonder if due to level of commitment when it was announced? Later at baselworld it didn't really have much fanfare. 

I called my AD a couple months ago but no definitive timeline...


Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorneus

Jguitron said:


> Any news about availability time? This watch really went very stealthy from the promotion standpoint. I wonder if due to level of commitment when it was announced? Later at baselworld it didn't really have much fanfare.
> 
> I called my AD a couple months ago but no definitive timeline...
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


US more than likely end of October. EU earlier. I see if I get one there on September 7. Will post if that happens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Finally, a hands-on (nearly review):

Longines Flagship Heritage 60th Anniversary Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## tmathes

dantan said:


> Finally, a hands-on (nearly review):
> 
> Longines Flagship Heritage 60th Anniversary Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


Thanks for the link!

Lots of hate for this watch in the comments section, one common gripe is the length of the hands. What most of those commenters don't have a clue about is the shorter hand length was common in watches of this type "back in the day". This is why typically roll my eyes at the drivel I see on the internet, I see similar idiotic and uninformed comments in some car forums I frequent.


----------



## Relo60

Thanks for the link Dantan. 

Read the review. Love the design and the vintage look which is why I placed a deposit on the silver case watch. All the Longines dealers in the Metro Toronto area requested a deposit. No choice but to place one. And it is not even guaranteed I would get one. But been having second thoughts since for a lower price a Sinn 556 anniversary edition costs less, practically the same movement and much more limited to 1000 pieces compared to 1957 for the Longines silver edition. Or perhaps buy the 2016 Flagship Heritage at a lesser price. But will wait and see if I get one and see/handle it in person. 

Also noticed the photo of the straps on the Longines appears short at 19mm at the lug end. You can see the spring bars sticking out.

Just an observation and my 2cents worth.

Cheers.


----------



## dantan

I hope that I shall be able to see and try one on in the flesh. 

It certainly looks lovely, based on online photos.


----------



## tmathes

Relo60 said:


> Also noticed the photo of the straps on the Longines appears short at 19mm at the lug end. You can see the spring bars sticking out.
> 
> Just an observation and my 2cents worth.
> 
> Cheers.


I went back to the pictures to see what you were describing here, indeed the bars are visible. But, look again at the lug design, unlike most lugs that are parallel on the inner edge, the lugs in this watch are angled on the interior. That explains why the spring bars are visible. Not sure why the design decision was to do this but with the angle of the lugs I don't think there's any way to hide the bars completely.

One criticism I do agree with in the review's comments section is the location of the second hand sub-dial. It is too close to the hour/minute hands, pity it wasn't centered between the hands and the "6" but it has to be a limitation of the movement used. I personally wish it were 35-36mm, that is, more of the old-school dress watch size like the 2014 Conquest Heritage model. I have one of those and love the vintage look, especially the way the plastic crystal looks with the sunburst dial. If Longines had gone that route it would have looked more balanced (but keep the hands the same as in the present design).

With this model being in a web site review "in the metal" hopefully we'll see the product in dealers' hands within the next 4-6 weeks.


----------



## igorneus

“With this model being in a web site review "in the metal" hopefully we'll see the product in dealers' hands within the next 4-6 weeks.”

On another hand I would not be taking this blog post as an indicator that someone already had purchased the watch through any retail channel.

If you look at the pictures. All watches have 0000/1957 or 00/60 on their case backs. Meaning these are the marketing pictures. Maybe even taken during Basel Snow. 

But we are close!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorneus

Longines is sending my watch to the pick up place, hope it will make it there by 6th...?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Congratulations!

Please post some photos here!

I can't wait to see some 'real' photos.



igorneus said:


> Longines is sending my watch to the pick up place, hope it will make it there by 6th...壟
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorneus

dantan said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Please post some photos here!
> 
> I can't wait to see some 'real' photos.


If it makes it to Milan by Wednesday. It's only 393 km from Saint- Imier, but who knows. 
Otherwise, they will forward to NY. But yeah, the unpacking... whole deal...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grandmeleas

This is on my radar... Most beautiful Longines I have seen in a long time!


----------



## igorneus

Got the watch!!!! Pictures later today or tomorrow....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

igorneus said:


> Got the watch!!!! Pictures later today or tomorrow....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Can't wait! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorneus

There you go 

























































































































The weirdest thing thou .... there are no minute markers between the applied ones. Is this how the 1957 original was?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junta

Congratulations! Its an awesome watch! I think I'll pay the local AD a visit this weekend.


----------



## seisnofe

Congratulations! nice, nice watch


----------



## Jguitron

Looks fantastic off and on your wrist!  congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorneus

The price is sweet too €1418/$1699 US. Of course, this is not a discount. Just EU pricing minus VAT (value added tax).




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mj421

A really lovely dress watch-not too dressy, but just right for today's toned down look.
38.5mm is a perfect size for most, also.
Available is the US discounted (new) at around $1,350.


----------



## Jguitron

mj421 said:


> A really lovely dress watch-not too dressy, but just right for today's toned down look.
> 38.5mm is a perfect size for most, also.
> Available is the US discounted (new) at around $1,350.


Nice price, where's that available?

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Very nice!

Congratulations!

I like it!


----------



## columela

Just waiting for mine to arrive to the UK, it was a good way to taste the item. Many thanks.


----------



## tmathes

mj421 said:


> A really lovely dress watch-not too dressy, but just right for today's toned down look.
> 38.5mm is a perfect size for most, also.
> Available is the US discounted (new) at around $1,350.


Interesting, please let us know which dealers even have it in the US. I checked with my AD last week (who is our forum sponsor) and the Longines rep tells him no dealers in North America have had deliveries of this model yet. The model I've seen for $1350 is the non-limited edition Flagship Heritage.


----------



## appleb

igorneus said:


>


What was in the box on the right? I preordered this watch from a local AD, so I want to make sure I am not missing anything.


----------



## igorneus

appleb said:


> What was in the box on the right? I preordered this watch from a local AD, so I want to make sure I am not missing anything.


That was something extra, the Longines travel case, boutique gave us as a gift. They were super nice!!!!

It does not come with the watch, unfortunately.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

Oh, nice! I'd probably never use the travel case, but it would be nice to get.


----------



## igorneus

The family

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

igorneus said:


> That was something extra, the Longines travel case, boutique gave us as a gift. They were super nice!!!!
> 
> It does not come with the watch, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want one!


----------



## igorneus

I got lucky with the L609 movement in my particular watch. So far it is within 0+1 spd. My Rolexes are +2 and +3 spd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiquidPZA

That's nearing simplistic perfection.


----------



## igorneus

LiquidPZA said:


> That's nearing simplistic perfection.


True. I am reading a lot of critique in various places, ranging from the size of the hands to accusing Longines of capitalizing on the "limited edition" moniker. But my personal experience is such that it is a perfect watch all around. Think of it ... for around US$2k (varies on where you are) you get a solid classic mechanical watch that is as beautiful as it gets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrchmnn

Everyone's capitalized on the limited edition monikers - manufacturers, forum sponsors, hodinkee, etc. As long as the watch is dope, who cares? Love the purchase!


----------



## igorneus

US Shops started getting deliveries yesterday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

My local AD in Toronto Canada received it on Friday. I'll be picking it up tomorrow (Monday).


----------



## AK CH

igorneus said:


> The family
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you compare these 2 awesome timepieces? What size is the Conquest? I'm wondering about general thoughts, hesalite vs. sapphire, and the vintage-ness-ticity factor. Both seem so nice!


----------



## mharris660

It's my 60th birthday and I've been trying to get one for a couple of weeks now. Just emailed Topper, I really hope I can get one.


----------



## igorneus

AK CH said:


> How do you compare these 2 awesome timepieces? What size is the Conquest? I'm wondering about general thoughts, hesalite vs. sapphire, and the vintage-ness-ticity factor. Both seem so nice!


The conquest pictured here is 40mm and with sapphire glass. Hesalite model is 35 mm and currently only available outside of the US.

From the size prospective (while I love my conquest), I think it is a departure from true "vintage-ness". It should have been 35mm as in case with their limited edition (which I, unfortunately, missed).

The Flagship Limited is 38.5mm and nearly perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes

igorneus said:


> The conquest pictured here is 40mm and with sapphire glass. Hesalite model is 35 mm and currently only available outside of the US.
> 
> From the size prospective (while I love my conquest), I think it is a departure from true "vintage-ness". It should have been 35mm as in case with their limited edition (which I, unfortunately, missed).
> 
> The Flagship Limited is 38.5mm and nearly perfect.


I have the 35mm Conquest with date window (same style as yours), I had to buy it from a European dealer, got it a few months ago. I'll take pictures of the two next to each other when my Flagship shows up, my AD (our forum sponsor) says it should be here within a week. I hope.


----------



## appleb

I picked up my 60th anniversary today... Number 149/1957.

I'm absolutely loving the watch and it feels great at 38.5mm. It wears small and thin for a mechanical watch. It will take me a while getting used to a watch with no minute markers though.

Here's a video I made of my watch:


----------



## Jguitron

appleb said:


> I picked up my 60th anniversary today... Number 149/1957.
> 
> I'm absolutely loving the watch and it feels great at 38.5mm. It wears small and thin for a mechanical watch. It will take me a while getting used to a watch with no minute markers though.
> 
> Here's a video I made of my watch:


Great vid!

Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

"


appleb said:


> I picked up my 60th anniversary today... Number 149/1957.
> 
> I'm absolutely loving the watch and it feels great at 38.5mm. It wears small and thin for a mechanical watch. It will take me a while getting used to a watch with no minute markers though."
> 
> Great video AppleB. Looked like a Longines commercial. Lol.
> 
> May I ask, how much you paid and what dealer? Still haven't received the call or email from my Oakville dealer.


----------



## appleb

Relo60 said:


> Great video AppleB. Looked like a Longines commercial. Lol.
> 
> May I ask, how much you paid and what dealer? Still haven't received the call or email from my Oakville dealer.


I got no discount when i preordered several months ago because of the claimed limitedness. The MSRP is $2500CAD.

I absolutely suck at negotiation, but i'm certain one could save at least taxes off the price.


----------



## Jguitron

appleb said:


> Relo60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> I got no discount when i preordered several months ago because of the claimed limitedness. The MSRP is $2500CAD.
> 
> I absolutely suck at negotiation, but i'm certain one could save at least taxes off the price.
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for sharing. Same here, no discount.
> 
> But... just got the call!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## mharris660

Thanks to forum member timekepr I was able to find one for my 60th birthday! Thank you very much timekepr! Photos when it arrives.


----------



## tmathes

I received mine this morning, as promised, here it is next to the Conquest Heritage 35mm:









Apologies for the lousy photography, I didn't have ideal lighting conditions (nor equipment) but you get the idea of the size difference.

A couple of observations: the strap is rather stiff compared to the Conquest but it's loosening up. Also, note the lugs on the Flagship are slanted on *the interior*, which isn't common (you can see it contrasted with the Conquest). That's why the gap with the strap/lugs showing the publicity shots. On the upper strap piece in my watch it has a minor bind when you move the strap around the spring bar pivot but you can barely see the spring bars. On the lower portion, the strap swings freely but you can slightly see the bars easier. Not a big deal to me either way but it fully explains why the bars are seen easily with this watch.

Only gripe: why 19mm lugs Swatch Group? You love doing that, why not 20mm? My AT Skyfall is 38.5mm, same size as this and it's 19mm too. That REALLY limits your selection of straps out there.


----------



## igorneus

Jguitron said:


> appleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for sharing. Same here, no discount.
> 
> But... just got the call!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no discount on this watch regardless of negotiating ability...What I heard some ADs say about popular stainless steel inexpensive models is that they will always sell at asking price. You have better chance of getting discount on expensive less popular gold/platinum pieces.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## timekepr

Thanks for the kinds words. Very nice of you. Glad you got it.


----------



## igorneus

Has anyone here experimented with the power reserve on this watch? For the L609 movement it is suppose to be 42 hours. Mine is lasting less than 24, when not worn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

igorneus said:


> Has anyone here experimented with the power reserve on this watch? For the L609 movement it is suppose to be 42 hours. Mine is lasting less than 24, when not worn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be a number of things, none of which are reasonable for such a timepiece. I hate to say it, but you should send it back.

It may be the second hand rubbing on the crystal or the dial that makes it stop when unworn and the problem there is that, over time, it will leave marks on whatever the hand is rubbing on. Could be lint in one of the gears or, less likely a defective mainspring.

What makes me think of something going on with the hands is that based on what you're saying it works well as long as worn.

Please keep us posted!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorneus

“A shortened power reserve is a sure sign that a service is needed to remove old dried oil. However, lets be certain we undersstand the cause of the short power reserve since you only tested the mainspring. 50 turns of the crown may or may not be sufficient to wind the spring to full power. Let the watch run down completely, then set the time and wind it just enough to start it running. Just wear it for three days, then set it down and check the power reserve. This will test both the mainspring and rotor.”
Interesting...of course, the first part about old dried oil does not apply in my case. Just the reply to someone with an old watch, but I will try the test they are talking about and, if does not work, take it to my local shop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

igorneus said:


> "A shortened power reserve is a sure sign that a service is needed to remove old dried oil. However, lets be certain we undersstand the cause of the short power reserve since you only tested the mainspring. 50 turns of the crown may or may not be sufficient to wind the spring to full power. Let the watch run down completely, then set the time and wind it just enough to start it running. Just wear it for three days, then set it down and check the power reserve. This will test both the mainspring and rotor."
> Interesting...of course, the first part about old dried oil does not apply in my case. Just the reply to someone with an old watch, but I will try the test they are talking about and, if does not work, take it to my local shop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be honest, what difference does it make where the problem is if it's not working as intended? I agree to make sure it's been fully wound before letting it rest static to check how long it lasts. Wind the crown 20-30 turns, unlike a hand-wound movement, you won't come to a stop as the mainspring slips within the barrels once fully wound. Set it down and see how long it runs.

If less then 36hrs then it needs fixing, not servicing.

Be sure not to void the warranty by taking it to a non-authorized watchmaker.

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Got the call. Went to the dealer. Compared it with the previous Flagship Heritage but no "love at first sight," for both. 

Bought the Longines Presence instead.


----------



## Jguitron

Relo60 said:


> Got the call. Went to the dealer. Compared it with the previous Flagship Heritage but no "love at first sight," for both.
> 
> Bought the Longines Presence instead.


Did you have to buy one?

Did you consider other brands?

Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes

Jguitron said:


> To be honest, what difference does it make where the problem is if it's not working as intended? I agree to make sure it's been fully wound before letting it rest static to check how long it lasts. Wind the crown 20-30 turns, unlike a hand-wound movement, you won't come to a stop as the mainspring slips within the barrels once fully wound. Set it down and see how long it runs.
> 
> If less then 36hrs then it needs fixing, not servicing.
> 
> Be sure not to void the warranty by taking it to a non-authorized watchmaker.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good advice, I'd suggest 40 turns though, many manuals suggest this for many ETA movements with 38-42 hrs. reserve (the Longines manual says nothing about the number of turns unfortunately, nor does it even list the movement in this watch).

What could be going on is not enough movement through out the day to keep it wound up via the rotor. If you're a 'desk diver' like me (I often take off my watch when at my desk), that could simply be the issue. If after a full wind it doesn't make it to at least 40 hrs. there's a problem. In my experience with new watches you'll get at least the rated reserve, I typically observe 2-5 hrs. more than the rated spec.


----------



## igorneus

tmathes said:


> Good advice, I'd suggest 40 turns though, many manuals suggest this for many ETA movements with 38-42 hrs. reserve (the Longines manual says nothing about the number of turns unfortunately, nor does it even list the movement in this watch).
> 
> What could be going on is not enough movement through out the day to keep it wound up via the rotor. If you're a 'desk diver' like me (I often take off my watch when at my desk), that could simply be the issue. If after a full wind it doesn't make it to at least 40 hrs. there's a problem. In my experience with new watches you'll get at least the rated reserve, I typically observe 2-5 hrs. more than the rated spec.


The watch commemorative two page booklet does say L609 movement in it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Jguitron said:


> Did you have to buy one?
> 
> Did you consider other brands?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I placed a thousand dollar deposit on the Flagship several months ago. But since they called me to say my watch was ready for pick up, that meant I would not be able to get a refund in case the watch turned out less than expected. Since I was in the market for a dress watch and I wanted a Longines the Presence caught my eye.

I did consider other brands in the store ie Tag Heuer, Omega, Rado, Baume et Mercier, Hamilton etc but the Presence appealed to me more than the Flagship. May not appeal to others but heck it caught my eye and wrist.


----------



## mharris660

Mine came in today and it looks fantastic. I was very lucky to get one thanks to forum member timekepr. It's a wonderful dress watch and the shipping and service from Topper was fantastic. It's a low serial number also, less than 100, a lot less  I'll shoot some photos tomorrow.


----------



## manman

Mine say hello !


----------



## Jguitron

I wasn't sure what I'd do once I got it... especially since timing was bad with the release of other heavyweights that have left me sleeping in the dog house!

But after putting it on I'm happy to take the rough nights in! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes

igorneus said:


> Has anyone here experimented with the power reserve on this watch? For the L609 movement it is suppose to be 42 hours. Mine is lasting less than 24, when not worn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just tried a power reserve test with my watch, a surprisingly 53 hours. I did give it I around 50-60 turns of the crown before letting it sit face up in my watch box for the test.

If yours is still at 24 hrs. with a good manual wind then something is definitely wrong with it.


----------



## igorneus

tmathes said:


> Just tried a power reserve test with my watch, a surprisingly 53 hours. I did give it I around 50-60 turns of the crown before letting it sit face up in my watch box for the test.
> 
> If yours is still at 24 hrs. with a good manual wind then something is definitely wrong with it.


I sent my watch to Longines, they are fixing it. Don't know yet what was the reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes

igorneus said:


> I sent my watch to Longines, they are fixing it. Don't know yet what was the reason.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel your pain, seriously. My experience with Swatch initial quality is lousy. Your experience tells me they have an issue.

- Bought two Certinas from a Spanish AD, one was spot on out of the box, the other was a special order that had hands so misaligned, as one poster in the HAQ forum said, "it looks like a drunk one-handed watch maker assembled it". It took over 6 weeks for Swatch to send the AD a replacement and this one isn't spot on for the price they asked but good enough.

-I bought three Longines in the last year, one was the Conquest Heritage (picture of it next to my Flagship earlier in this thread), the Flagship 60th and a Master Collection for my wife. The one for my wife had what looked like either scratches or some kind of smears on the hour hand, sent it back to the AD and it took Swatch over 2 months to send a replacement to the AD.

- Both of my Omegas (Speedmaster Pro and Skyfall Aqua Terra) have some minor irritating assembly issues but nothing worth sending them back for. But for the price Swatch asks for these watches they should have ZERO assembly issues.

Swatch brands aren't in general a reliability problem but their initial quality out of the box stinks in my book, it's as if they don't inspect what they ship but they sure are proud of their brands for the prices they charge. I've never had any initial quality issues with Citizen, Seiko, Bulova or even Timex and I own at least 3-4 of each of those brands. The only upside is the ADs I bought those watches from are all top flight, I'd never buy a Swatch brand product from anyone but an AD after my experiences.


----------



## igorneus

tmathes said:


> I feel your pain, seriously. My experience with Swatch initial quality is lousy. Your experience tells me they have an issue.
> 
> - Bought two Certinas from a Spanish AD, one was spot on out of the box, the other was a special order that had hands so misaligned, as one poster in the HAQ forum said, "it looks like a drunk one-handed watch maker assembled it". It took over 6 weeks for Swatch to send the AD a replacement and this one isn't spot on for the price they asked but good enough.
> 
> -I bought three Longines in the last year, one was the Conquest Heritage (picture of it next to my Flagship earlier in this thread), the Flagship 60th and a Master Collection for my wife. The one for my wife had what looked like either scratches or some kind of smears on the hour hand, sent it back to the AD and it took Swatch over 2 months to send a replacement to the AD.
> 
> - Both of my Omegas (Speedmaster Pro and Skyfall Aqua Terra) have some minor irritating assembly issues but nothing worth sending them back for. But for the price Swatch asks for these watches they should have ZERO assembly issues.
> 
> Swatch brands aren't in general a reliability problem but their initial quality out of the box stinks in my book, it's as if they don't inspect what they ship but they sure are proud of their brands for the prices they charge. I've never had any initial quality issues with Citizen, Seiko, Bulova or even Timex and I own at least 3-4 of each of those brands. The only upside is the ADs I bought those watches from are all top flight, I'd never buy a Swatch brand product from anyone but an AD after my experiences.


Hmmm. I really am not in any sort of pain over this. It's just a watch. It was pretty accurate out of the box, albeit did not match the advertised power reserve. I have few omegas and they are outstanding watches. Although both were made and purchased before Swatch acquisition. 
I am not sweating it. It will be fixed and I will love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

So far so good but I haven't dared do a power reserve test 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes

First world problems, I know. 

It's just irritating to plunk your money down, wait get what you want (for me no dealers around here for the brands I like so it's all internet sales), send it back as soon as I get it and then waiting again for months. And it's not an isolated occurrence in my experience, it's happened too many times.

Oh, I forgot to mention there was also one Omega I bought that bad out of the box, my wife's lady's Aqua Terra. When we got it she tried to wind it as soon as she got it out of the box and asked "should it vibrate when I wind it?". This was her first mechanical watch, hence the question, and obviously the answer is no, not in the least. The rotor would spin like a top when you'd wind it, the 8500 based movements should display zero rotor movement when hand wound. Again, another infant defect, hence why I think their initial quality is lousy.

What keeps me coming back to them is their designs, no one has as many designs that appeal to me like Swatch groups brands.


----------



## appleb

tmathes said:


> Just tried a power reserve test with my watch, a surprisingly 53 hours. I did give it I around 50-60 turns of the crown before letting it sit face up in my watch box for the test.
> 
> If yours is still at 24 hrs. with a good manual wind then something is definitely wrong with it.


I wore mine for two days straight, then manually wound it about 50 times before leaving it alone on a table. I got 51 hours before it died. I thought maybe i had recorded my times incorrectly because 51 seemed out of whack. I am going to do another test to confirm.


----------



## JohnM67

I saw this in the local AD last week and it was love at first sight. It's the Longines I've been waiting for.
Now, just to persuade my better half that it's the ideal Christmas present for me.


----------



## Jguitron

I can't say enough good things.

My main worry were the hands. But in person they make good sense.

Love it!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

I realise this is a dress watch, not a diver, therefore I probably shouldn't ask this question: But how is the lume?

The hands have a thin luminous strip, can anyone tell me if it's effective enough at night?


----------



## Jguitron

Sminkypinky said:


> I realise this is a dress watch, not a diver, therefore I probably shouldn't ask this question: But how is the lume?
> 
> The hands have a thin luminous strip, can anyone tell me if it's effective enough at night?


Noticeable but on the minimal side

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

That sounds good enough for me. Not too much, not too little.

Thank you.

I'm off to the dealers today!


----------



## Alpental

Classy.


----------



## JohnM67

I made some calls last night and discovered that there are only two of these at the AD in my current country (Kuwait), one in each outlet.

I hit the nearest outlet this morning as soon as it opened and bagged No.1140. It really is something special in reality, better than any picture can convey (especially one of my attempts at photography).

Quick snap taken at the AD before it went in the box:



The bad part is that it now has to stay in the box until Christmas - that was the deal agreed with the other half. :-(


----------



## Jguitron

Sminkypinky said:


> I made some calls last night and discovered that there are only two of these at the AD in my current country (Kuwait), one in each outlet.
> 
> I hit the nearest outlet this morning as soon as it opened and bagged No.1140. It really is something special in reality, better than any picture can convey (especially one of my attempts at photography).
> 
> Quick snap taken at the AD before it went in the box:
> 
> 
> 
> The bad part is that it now has to stay in the box until Christmas - that was the deal agreed with the other half. :-(


Congrats!!!

Merry Christmas

Well worth the wait now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Jguitron said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> Well worth the wait now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Christmas seems a long way away...............


----------



## Nexus17

Contratulations. It is beautiful. Such a clean design! I have been thinking about getting a Conquest Heritage but this new model might make me change my mind.


----------



## mkeric1

i just got a flagship heritage and its a beautiful watch.thinking of getting this one as well. does anyone have both ?and if its not too much to ask maybe post a side by side photo


----------



## JohnM67

Finally I get to wear it! Well worth the wait.


----------



## veno77

My Tissot says Hello!


----------



## MassiF

I've spent some time in a AD today, looked at a few watches and in the end I went with the Flagship 
I tried a few Longines and a Tag Heur Carrera Calibre 5 on leather strap, but the Flagship 60th Anniversary has just something special that really appeals me. The dial is a a beauty, the case size is perfect for my wrist and the lather strap is much nicer in person than in the pictures I've seen so far. I'm going to collect in a couple of weeks though...just to keep things quiet with my other half LOL


----------



## Jguitron

MassiF said:


> I've spent some time in a AD today, looked at a few watches and in the end I went with the Flagship
> I tried a few Longines and a Tag Heur Carrera Calibre 5 on leather strap, but the Flagship 60th Anniversary has just something special that really appeals me. The dial is a a beauty, the case size is perfect for my wrist and the lather strap is much nicer in person than in the pictures I've seen so far. I'm going to collect in a couple of weeks though...just to keep things quiet with my other half LOL




Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbcbck

so antique. love it


----------



## bcbcbck

beautiful. and best size for me.


----------



## columela

Is not anyone annoyed at the fact that Longines have transferred this supposedly limited edition watch to their ordinary collection? Have I known that I would have not purchased it probably.


----------



## bbjai

columela said:


> Is not anyone annoyed at the fact that Longines have transferred this supposedly limited edition watch to their ordinary collection? Have I known that I would have not purchased it probably.


does that mean they are making more units for this model? because i really want one


----------



## bbjai

double posted sorry


----------



## columela

At least here in the UK it is now part of the Longines catalogue, no longer a special edition.


----------



## Jguitron

Checked online and it is listed there as a regular model. No mention of the 60th anniversary. I wonder if the case back will be different or even that will be all the same. 

I have to agree that it’s a bit surprising and disappointing practice. I truly don’t mind it if SE or LE as long as I like the watch. What I dislike is that it’s sold as one thing only to have that change just like that. 

I missed out on a 62mas homage run that was widely successful and despite the huge demands the brand stood by its word of making it a LE. I totally respect that. 

Now, if a microbrand could do that, why isn’t Longines standing by their word?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

I think the watch shown on the UK site is still the limited edition version, because the model number L4.817.4.76.2 has not changed. I can't imagine Longines being that dumb to re-use the same model number.

https://www.longines.co.uk/watches/heritage-collection/l4-817-4-76-2

Seeing what the caseback looks like is probably the only way we will know for sure.


----------



## rfortson

appleb said:


> I think the watch shown on the UK site is still the limited edition version, because the model number L4.817.4.76.2 has not changed. I can't imagine Longines being that dumb to re-use the same model number.
> 
> https://www.longines.co.uk/watches/heritage-collection/l4-817-4-76-2
> 
> Seeing what the caseback looks like is probably the only way we will know for sure.


I don't really care about the LE/SE watches, but for people that buy them, it's a shady practice at best to then start selling the same watch in larger numbers.

BTW, I bought a Poljot Okeah ("Ocean") chronograph (new) because I thought it looked cool. It had a limited edition number on it. Turns out, the company that made them had a run for a Spanish forum a few years back and they sold out. So (you guessed it) they just fired up the assembly line and made another run with the same numbers. I had the same number as a Spanish forum member and he was not amused. Can't say that I blame him. At the very least, but a different caseback on it with another designator or something.


----------



## nwind

I can't see L4.817.4.76.2 on UK Longines website.


----------



## appleb

nwind said:


> I can't see L4.817.4.76.2 on UK Longines website.


It looks like the page for L4.817.4.76.2 has been removed from their website. I'm guessing they posted by mistake and they are not intending to continue it as a regular production model.


----------



## Jale

Reviving this thread... because I'm interested. How does everyone still like their watch?


----------



## Jguitron

Yep, still going strong. Formal and casual wear 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg

I was pretty much dead set on getting one of these until I saw the brand new Moonphase 1832. I am in love! I just got my buddy a longines heritage classic for his 40th bday, and now I am jealous and want one! I have never owned a longines but really like their cream colored offerings.


----------



## Jale

Contemplating getting the gold one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Still enjoying mine:


----------



## JohnM67

I had an idea to sell mine because I don't get the opportunity to wear it a lot in my line of work.
But after taking pictures and spending a day wearing it I realised I couldn't let it go.
I've withdrawn it from sale and made a promise to myself to wear it more often.


----------



## NTJW

Wow that is one handsome petiteseconde watch, I really love it’s simple elegance, very understated.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## columela

Hello 

Has anyone tried a milanese strap on this watch? Thanks


----------



## columela

repeated post


----------

